# Anyone has fed small sardines?



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

Just bought a bag of small whole sardines frozen from the fish market. They love it man, I recomend it to all hobbyist.

Hater


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

dont hey make alot of mess? i fed a fresh one once and regretted it for weeks!


----------



## Tony P (May 15, 2006)

I tried sprats, which r just about as big and as i found out, as oily as sardines, herring etc i ended up doing numerous water changes to get rid of the scum, each to their own but as alan sais what a mess!!!!!!!


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

omg .. it was in the water,the filter,scum on top of the water....never again mate


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I hear they make a terrible mess out of everything, especially because they are so oily. Since they are so oily they are probably not the best food choice for your fish either.








~Taylor~


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

no...cod isnt any better and its f'ing expensive


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

Well I don't see the mess. I bought them whole and frozen and before I feed them to the ps I put them in warm water to remove some of the skin oil. I have fed them several times sardine and they are just as messy as any other whole fish I fed my pygos.

I have also feed them whole sticklesbacks and they are about the same as sardines. I did notice some oil on the top of the water but removed it with a small base during my last water change.

I will feed sardine tonight and post the result.

Hater


----------



## errik00 (Feb 4, 2006)

Are sliversides good? I just bought a 8oz bag


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

errik00 said:


> Are sliversides good? I just bought a 8oz bag


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

errik00 said:


> Are sliversides good? I just bought a 8oz bag


You know, that is the only food I don't feed my pygos and is not cause I don't want to but because I can't find it anywhere.

Can anyone tell me where I can find sliversides?

Hater


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

fish market....I seen some at walmart too


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Sardines are fatty and messy. I'd prefer any white meat fish to feed them...







!


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

i wouldnt eat sardines so my fish dont


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

RockinTimbz said:


> i wouldnt eat sardines so my fish dont


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

I think they taste pretty damn good, but they are incredibly messy. I've seen people feed them sardines before and minutes later you can see the oil slick on top of the water. That alone should be a sign to not feed ur P's that.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

the_w8 said:


> I think they taste pretty damn good, but they are incredibly messy. I've seen people feed them sardines before and minutes later you can see the oil slick on top of the water. That alone should be a sign to not feed ur P's that.


imagine the oil slick in your stomach


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

RockinTimbz said:


> i wouldnt eat sardines so my fish dont


???/ lol

yeah man white fish all the way...


----------



## BLUEDIAMONDRHOM (Jul 19, 2006)

RockinTimbz said:


> I think they taste pretty damn good, but they are incredibly messy. I've seen people feed them sardines before and minutes later you can see the oil slick on top of the water. That alone should be a sign to not feed ur P's that.


imagine the oil slick in your stomach








[/quote]

Id feed a piranha worms but id never eat one my self


----------

